# Moving, Pigeons need new homes



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all, Due to the economic situation in Northern Michigan I am having to move and I will not be able to take my pigeons with me. I have 15 Homing pigeons and 2 Homer/King mixes. I have 3 pairs that I would like to keep together if possible. The rest are babies that were born in my loft. They are all used to being handled and like attention. I don't know how good of lines they are, when I got them I was not planning on racing so I was not worried about that. If anyone is interested please let me know. I will put some pics up later


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the older birds.


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice birds, they would be perfect for some kid to get into the hobby with. Some one will be on soon who will want them. Shawn


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I think it would be great for some new person either adult or child to get them. Mostly I just need to find them homes. Luckily I have a little over a month till I have to move so I can be a little picky who gets them.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

wish i live nearby, so ill just gonna pick it up. nice pigeon though...


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

bcr1 said:


> Hi all, Due to the economic situation in Northern Michigan I am having to move and I will not be able to take my pigeons with me. I have 15 Homing pigeons and 2 Homer/King mixes. I have 3 pairs that I would like to keep together if possible. The rest are babies that were born in my loft. They are all used to being handled and like attention. I don't know how good of lines they are, when I got them I was not planning on racing so I was not worried about that. If anyone is interested please let me know. I will put some pics up later


iam in missouri, u moving south, lol, can u get them to me somehow, find out about shipping to missouri, i have room, lol


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

i want those 3 pairs, i can pay for shipping, iam in the 65301 area code


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have somebody interested in at least one of the pair right now. I will let you know. I am moving south but still in Michigan.


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

bcr1 said:


> Hi all, Due to the economic situation in Northern Michigan I am having to move and I will not be able to take my pigeons with me. I have 15 Homing pigeons and 2 Homer/King mixes. I have 3 pairs that I would like to keep together if possible. The rest are babies that were born in my loft. They are all used to being handled and like attention. I don't know how good of lines they are, when I got them I was not planning on racing so I was not worried about that. If anyone is interested please let me know. I will put some pics up later


i dont know how to send a private message with my number, iam new to this


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I won't consider to ship these birds right now with the high temperatures, I will suggest to find someone closer that way you can drive or you can find half way. They are beautiful and I wish you a good luck!!

Ivette


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Brian, I just pm'd you.*


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Where South are you moving?


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

what are you doing with your loft?


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am moving down by Grand Rapids. Good thing is that in the future when I can get pigeons again there are clubs down there and I could get into racing them.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thats cool. We can work something out and when you settle you can get some birds back, a plus for both of us..........*


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I want to give brc1 and GREAT BIG THANK YOU! We met this weekend, met him and brother, who are nice guys. He has nice birds and give me his loft and all his birds.
Boy, do I feel bad, but glad I was there at his bad time. He has to move south due to Michigan's POOR ECONEMY, I had to offer him help, hurts too, I know it hurts him more!!!! He knows, when he re-locates he can get some of his birds. Thank you Brian and stay in touch!! I'll post some pics' this week!

Oh Pattersonk2002, I forgot to mention, you have four coming your way and one is the Canadian bird that Brian rescued..[/B*


----------

